
Apple is about to do something their programmers definitely don’t want - randomdrake
https://medium.com/make-better-software/apple-is-about-to-do-something-their-programmers-definitely-dont-want-fc19f5f4487
======
chrisbennet
I think open plan offices are great. I hope all the companies I compete with
adopt them. ;-)

------
ars
Summary: Open plan office.

Side note: Apple is wasting money, I've noticed that when companies start
doing that, they are their way to failure because employees notice and stop
worrying about productivity and resources.

------
mtl_usr
I've seen a few companies do this. They save big on rent but the impact on
productivity is evident.

I guess they are rich enough to waste their employee's time to save a few
square feet.

------
coldtea
I really doubt that Apple, with all its secrecy and internal
compartmentalization is going to put its programmers in an "open office". Some
teams maybe.

------
m0d0nne11
Content-free click-bait "summary" ? HN expects better...

